# puppy cut



## rrkismet (Apr 11, 2010)

I live in Plymouth MA and have a 9 mo havanese pup who has been groomed twice and came out looking like a poodle! Can you recommend any groomers in the area who have groomed havanese. I like to keep her in the puppy cut because she is much easier to manage. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Michele in Franklin did a great job on Jack. She is associated with Masterpeace Dog Training. http://www.masterpeacedog.com/ You could drop her off and hang out at the Wrentham outlet mall until she is done.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't you hate that! I had a maltese and a bichon, and they both came back looking like poodles until I found the right groomer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Michele in Franklin did a great job on Jack. She is associated with Masterpeace Dog Training. http://www.masterpeacedog.com/ You could drop him off and hang out at the Wrentham outlet mall until he is done.


She does Kodi too, though he just gets trimmed around the edges. She also is the manager of the grooming shop at a Petco in, I believe, Dedham. So if that's a more convenient location for you, you could catch her there.


----------

